# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  مشورت با شما

## tataloo

سلام خدمت همگی.من نظام قدیم بودم کنکور 93 اولین کنکورم بود الان بعد از چند سال دوری از درس میخام کنکور نظام جدید کنکور بدم و تا الان هم چیزی نخوندم و پایه ی درسیم هم صفره!من برنامم این بود که بشینم هر هفته یه درس عمومی رو صبح تا شب بخونم که تموم شه یعنی این هفته دینی هفته ی بعد عربی بعدش ادبیات و بعدش زبان انگلیسی و بعد از اون هر10 روز بزارم یه درس اختصاصی بخونم تا تموم شه.و در این بین هر شب مطالب عمومی و چیزایی که خوندمو یه ساعت بزارم مرور کنم.حالا به نظر شما این راه اششتباهه یا درسته؟توی این مدت باقی مونده واسه منی که میخام از صفر شروع کنم چه راهی رو پیشنهاد میکنید.هدفم پرستاری دولتی یا اگه نشد پرستاری ازاد حتی دورترین شهر ایران هم مهم نیس.لطفا بگید چه درصدایی باید بزنم کسایی که پارسال پرستاری ازاد قبول شدن بیان درصداشونو بگن و چه مدلی با چه برنامه ای پیش برم تا به هدفم برسم!

----------


## heavymakeup

خب این عجیب ترین برنامه ای هست که من دیدم !
من موافق این برنامه نیستم ولی جبهه گیری هم نمیکنم
یکی دو هفته انجامش بده
بعدا بیا نتیجشو بگو تا با بقیه ی برنامه ها مقایسه کنیم و ایرادات رو بر طرف کنیم

فعلا عمل کردن در اولویته

----------


## s_hosein_p

> سلام خدمت همگی.من نظام قدیم بودم کنکور 93 اولین کنکورم بود الان بعد از چند سال دوری از درس میخام کنکور نظام جدید کنکور بدم و تا الان هم چیزی نخوندم و پایه ی درسیم هم صفره!من برنامم این بود که بشینم هر هفته یه درس عمومی رو صبح تا شب بخونم که تموم شه یعنی این هفته دینی هفته ی بعد عربی بعدش ادبیات و بعدش زبان انگلیسی و بعد از اون هر10 روز بزارم یه درس اختصاصی بخونم تا تموم شه.و در این بین هر شب مطالب عمومی و چیزایی که خوندمو یه ساعت بزارم مرور کنم.حالا به نظر شما این راه اششتباهه یا درسته؟توی این مدت باقی مونده واسه منی که میخام از صفر شروع کنم چه راهی رو پیشنهاد میکنید.هدفم پرستاری دولتی یا اگه نشد پرستاری ازاد حتی دورترین شهر ایران هم مهم نیس.لطفا بگید چه درصدایی باید بزنم کسایی که پارسال پرستاری ازاد قبول شدن بیان درصداشونو بگن و چه مدلی با چه برنامه ای پیش برم تا به هدفم برسم!


برنامه 75 روزه که گذاشتنو استفاده کن، بعد چرا صبر نمیکنی سال بعد؟

----------


## tataloo

> برنامه 75 روزه که گذاشتنو استفاده کن، بعد چرا صبر نمیکنی سال بعد؟


اونو دیدم جالب نبود.وقتی همین امسال میشه حداقل یه پرستاری ازاد قبول شد چرا بزارم واسه سال بعد

----------


## Calvert

بخوای هر اختصاصیو تو ده روز بخونی خیلی پایین میزنی
کم کم پیش بری بهتره

----------


## genzo

خب اول تبریک بابت ارادتون که میخاین استارت بزنین 
دوم این که قطعا زمان زیادی باقی نمانده ولی میتونین کار های زیادی انجام بدین
پیشنهاد من اینه که عمومی ها را کلش را بخونین ولی اختصاصی صرفا مباحث اسون را بخونید ولی اون بخش ها را عالی بخونید 
سوالی بود در خدمتم

----------


## anis79

این برنامه برای سطح شما اشتباهه 
روزی سه تا اختصاصی دو‌ الی سه عمومی بخونی خیلی بهتره

----------


## rezagmi

> سلام خدمت همگی.من نظام قدیم بودم کنکور 93 اولین کنکورم بود الان بعد از چند سال دوری از درس میخام کنکور نظام جدید کنکور بدم و تا الان هم چیزی نخوندم و پایه ی درسیم هم صفره!من برنامم این بود که بشینم هر هفته یه درس عمومی رو صبح تا شب بخونم که تموم شه یعنی این هفته دینی هفته ی بعد عربی بعدش ادبیات و بعدش زبان انگلیسی و بعد از اون هر10 روز بزارم یه درس اختصاصی بخونم تا تموم شه.و در این بین هر شب مطالب عمومی و چیزایی که خوندمو یه ساعت بزارم مرور کنم.حالا به نظر شما این راه اششتباهه یا درسته؟توی این مدت باقی مونده واسه منی که میخام از صفر شروع کنم چه راهی رو پیشنهاد میکنید.هدفم پرستاری دولتی یا اگه نشد پرستاری ازاد حتی دورترین شهر ایران هم مهم نیس.لطفا بگید چه درصدایی باید بزنم کسایی که پارسال پرستاری ازاد قبول شدن بیان درصداشونو بگن و چه مدلی با چه برنامه ای پیش برم تا به هدفم برسم!


اصلا برنامه خوبی نیست


آهسته و پیوسته



همه درسها رو باهم جلو باس ببری

----------


## sinnna

*چن هفته -حدود 3 هفته- با همین برنامه خودتون پیش برید 
تا با درس و کتاب و کنکور  در کل درس خواندن آشنا بشید و عادت کنید
بلافاصله طبق برنامه  کانون در منزل مطالعه کنید و در فواصل مناسب از خودتون ازمون بگیرید.*

----------


## Mory_khan

سلام
دوستان کسی پرویز محبوبی(شیوه) رو میشناسه؟
همون ک فرمول تست و سوالات پیشبینی داره!
اگه کسی میشناسه بگه تا یکی رو کمک کنم
خودم نمیشناسم ب همین دلیل پیام گذاشتم
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنین

----------

